# scam



## pshleas (Nov 4, 2011)

Τις προάλλες έλαβα το ακόλουθο μήνυμα:

Date: Mon, 31 Oct 2011 00:14:42 +0100
Subject: Translator needed
From: [email protected]
To: 

Hi,
I am in need of a Translator (English to Greek ) living anywhere in Greece.
Will you be available for this job?
Please respond asap.

Thanks
Paul GARBIT



Απάντησα ζητώντας λεπτομέρειες, και μου έστειλε το παρακάτω:

Good Afternoon,

Pardon me for sending you an email in relation to translating/interpreting.

I am an agent working with Secret Shopper® Europe

We are currently searching for English speakers in EUROPE to help us with our survey.
Currently, we have been paid to evaluate the services of a prestigious company which
is the WESTERN UNION.

JOB SUMMARY:

The WESTERN UNION is a company that offers money transfer services.

The sole aim of this job is to evaluate the services of WESTERN UNION in your area.
We have received a lot of reports about their poor services.
Hence i will give you a detailed job description in key points.


1. You are to locate a western union office you intend to evaluate.( If you need a list of WESTERN UNION in your area please specify.)

2. A cheque would be sent to you to enable you have funds that would be transferred to another mystery shopper
like you who would be evaluating another western union office in his / her location

3. You deposit the cheques into your account.


4. You deduct your wage of 200Eur

5. You transfer the balance (after the subtraction of your wage and possible bank charges) to the name and address that would be attached to the cheque.

*NOTE* during the transfer process, you observe key things that would be sent to you inform of a questionnaire via email/post to enable you give us a detailed feed back of the whole process.


6. After the transfer, you fill out the questionnaire and give a general comment about the whole process.


The reports would be based on how true/false the complains of these worried customers.
Materials needed for the evaluation would be posted to you.

Hence your duties would be to go to a WESTERN UNION outlet in your locality as a customer.

You do not require any experience in this field as detailed guidelines 
would be given to you to ensure a successful completion.

This role would pay 200Eur per Evaluation.

Your details would undergo security checks before the position is granted to you.


First Name:
Last Name:
Age:
Address:
City:
Country:
Postal Code:
Mobile Number:
Home Phone:
Current occupation:
Email Address:

We await your urgent response. Thank you for your help, we look forward to working with you.

Yours Sincerely,

Paul Garbit
Secret Shopper®
+447965658971


Βρίσκω και στο proz αυτό: http://www.proz.com/forum/scams/210896-is_this_a_new_scam:_interpreter_needed.html

Όχι ότι θα έπεφτε κανένας στην παγίδα, αλλά...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2011)

pshleas said:


> Όχι ότι θα έπεφτε κανένας στην παγίδα, αλλά...


Αχ, πόσοι θα έχουν πέσει στην παγίδα... Ίσως όχι Λεξιλόγοι, όμως.

Μπορείς να του γράψεις όμως και να τον δουλέψεις λιγάκι. Δηλαδή, ότι με μεγάλη χαρά θα κάνεις αυτή τη δουλειά, αλλά φυσικά πρώτα θα καταθέσεις την επιταγή στην τράπεζά σου, και όταν με το καλό εισπραχθεί, αμέσως θα τρέξεις στη Western Union.


----------



## pshleas (Nov 4, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μπορείς να του γράψεις όμως και να τον δουλέψεις λιγάκι.



χαχαχα λες και το ήξερες. Του απάντησα με κεφαλαία γράμματα

SEND ME THE MONEY!!!


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2011)

Δείτε και το παρόμοιο:
*Αν σας παραγγείλουν μετάφραση και θέλουν να σας προπληρώσουν.*
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...λουν-μετάφραση-και-θέλουν-να-σας-προπληρώσουν...


----------

